# People hunting near your treestands



## bretts (Feb 24, 2004)

I don't know why I am still mad about this but I just wanted to post a little subject talking about people hunting near another person's treestands. For some reason this really gets me mad. If a guy has a treestand somewhere then why would another think it is fine to throw one up a few hundred yards down the way. Just wondering if anybody has had this same problem. I am crazy about deer hunting and when somebody invades my turf it drives me nuts. Anybody have stories about some bad experiences in the stand? I gotta share this one time my buddy kase "from nodak outdoors" was sitting in the stand and had a guy park his pickup right beside his and walk out and hang a stand while he is observing him do this. He ended up throwing up a stand about a hundred yards away and sit down AT 5:00 when deer are moving. Deer hunting can be so enjoyable but sometimes when things happen like this it can make a guy sick.


----------



## duckslayer (Oct 30, 2003)

Is it on private property...if not then it is free game.


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

Yeah... what he said. Post it. :eyeroll: :lol:


----------



## north14 (Oct 1, 2004)

Private or public, you still have to respect other hunters. If someone is already in a spot you find somewhere else to hunt. it's that simple. Why ruin a fellow hunters night by parking next to his stand. Only a moron would do something like that.


----------



## oatsboy (Mar 29, 2005)

here in N.Y.nothing seems sacred any more. private or not we expect to see someone afield.with the advent of the atv ,the days of getting off the beaten path to find solice is long gone.a succsessfull hunter here spends more time paterning other hunters than their quarry.as for stories i could write a book.
im sorry you guys are dealing with this problem too,to what extent im not sure and i have no advice on how to stop it .you will have to adapt your hunting techniques and soon your deer stories too will contain phrases like escape trails,ten of them drove through at 9 like every morning etc, etc ,etc.


----------



## woodpecker (Mar 2, 2005)

zzzzzz


----------



## wtrfwlr (Sep 29, 2004)

When people move in that close to me, i holler at them threaten to call the CPO, that usually works because they think you're crazy and they leave. But if that doesn't work i just leave making as much noise as possible, so i can ruin their hunt. If i'm on private ground, call the law. On my girlfriends property there are only three guys allowed to hunt her dad, me, and another guy. If anybody else is out there, i just call her dad cause he's not the nicest of guys when it comes to that stuff and he isn't afraid to take care of the problem if you know what i mean.


----------



## fishhook (Aug 29, 2002)

Maybe you were invading his space?? It could be he has hunted that area for years and now he is competing with you.

Talk is the best way to solve anything. Most just get p.o.'d and start hooting and hollering instead of trying to talk through things like adults. Maybe a deal could be struck for certain days or something like that.

I personally feel more and more hunters are getting "greedy" and can't stand the thought of someone else bagging a nice animal or having a good hunt. There are some that shoot 150 class deer year in and year out, yet there are many that never will and then there is the guy that will bag one, and it's too bad that once that will actually happen some of the self proclaimed "hunting studs" will be irate if it came from "their area."

My largest white-tail to date goes about 138". And the land i got that on I am no longer welcome. The landowner has decided to trade his deer hunting rights to someone for exclusive waterfowl hunting for his guiding service. Since that time i know between he and his wife they have shot at least 5 deer that go over 160". Do you think though, they would let someone who had hunted that in the past on.....bahhhhhhhh.

It's getting frustrating for everyone. And rude-ness is no way to correct it. Just go talk to him next time. Find out why.


----------



## bretts (Feb 24, 2004)

No, invading going on here, I hang my stands in the summer, and granted maybe he has permission to hunt the same location, but honestly some people have no respect, or are oblivious as to what they are doing. Private or public doesn't matter, its not roam as you please guys that say that are the idiots that make this subject possible


----------



## north14 (Oct 1, 2004)

Hey Woodpecker, you can hunt out of my stand anytime, after Rooster Cogburn and I shoot the big ones. :beer:


----------



## north14 (Oct 1, 2004)

Hey Woodpecker, you can hunt out of my stand anytime, after Rooster Cogburn and I shoot the big ones. :beer:


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I really hate to hear that kind of behavior happening, but I will do you one better. Twenty years ago I was foolish enough to take a couple people I thought were friends to hunt with me on private land that I had permission on. The next year my son had skeletal surgery in the children's hospital in St. Paul, Minn. To try brighten his days I talked to the warden who said it would be ok for me to drive him to where I had a stand set up for him. The first day of season we went out and these 25 to 30 year old young fellows six foot three or four had thrown his stand on the ground and put theirs up. It didn't take long in that circumstance to get posted signs put up. No conscience, no shame.

Unfortunately I did most of my hunting on the neighbors land, and they bought him out with beer. There went my 20 year hunting spot.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

You want to know how to get rid of them? Heres what a friend of mine does. He goes over and is real friendly and gets them in a conversation, inevitable they get around to asking him if hes seen anything? His straight faced reply is " well I got a few sound shots yesterday, but they must of just been some birds in the bushes". He then wishes them luck and leaves. For some reason he doesn't see them again. :lol:


----------



## kase (Jan 23, 2005)

it all comes down to ethics. it is legal to hunt it if it is public land or if it is private land where you both have permission, but it's just plain rude. legally you can do it, but is it good hunting ethics?...no.

kase


----------



## rab (Jul 1, 2005)

where im from if some one puts any kind of stand near us well either cut the legs off or well take the steps out of the tree


----------



## WARDEN247 (Sep 7, 2004)

This might be a good tip for some people hunting non private land. Let this other person put up his stand 100 yards away from you. Quietly leave your stand that for that day. Day two ,get out there 3 hours before the other person and replace your stand up wind from them. 6 out of 10 times I will bet you he pushes your big buck right past you on his way out to his stand. As you pull your big buck out, drag it right past him and politely say thankyou and keep walking to your pickup. They will leave that spot alone for the rest of the year.


----------

